

Box Support for OS X Broken - mp3jeep01

tl;dr -- Box does NOT support bundle files from OS X<p>Early this AM I was updating a document in Numbers on Mavericks and decided I better version control it, or at least back it up somewhere. Being a business doc, I uploaded it where I keep the rest of our business docs, into Box. Or so I thought. After speaking with support, it turns out Box does NOT support bundled files, which happens to me a large majority of the files coming out of OS X. This is upsetting, I really enjoyed using Box, and really thought it would work for <i>all</i> my files, unfortunately that doesn&#x27;t seem to be the case.
======
charlesism
I gather this post regards [http://box.com](http://box.com) which appears to
be a DropBox clone. From their website:

    
    
        "Simple, Secure Sharing from Anywhere
    
        Box offers secure, scalable content-sharing
        that both users and IT love and adopt."

------
mp3jeep01
The recommended solution from support was to zip my file first, then upload --
unfortunately this breaks my workflow.

